# Transmission leak



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ive got a leak near the back of my transmission driveshaft has little droplets forming I can't seem to pinpoint the location any suggestions ? Also ive read to take the reverse light switch out to fill the fluid is this correct.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Forgot to mention it's 05 manual tranny


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If possable clean it and keep an eye on it. It could be a number of things: shifter, output shaft seal, reverse lockout, skip shift, ect.. Yes fill it from the reveres light switch.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info I'll clean it off tonight and keep an eye on it


----------

